# Sticky  Clean up with Chris Knott this Summer



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clean up with Chris Knott this Summer*

Get a car insurance quote from Chris Knott in July or August* and you could *WIN a Karcher K2 Car Power Washer* in our Summer prize draw.

Enjoy our person-to-person service AND competitive prices when you ask us to quote for your car. We're mod-friendly too - now with an even wider list of acceptable mods.

Get in touch to see how much you could save with the companies that aren't on price comparison sites...

*Speak to an experienced, helpful, real-life human-being on 0800 917 2274 - please mention this club/forum.*

OR REQUEST A CALLBACK ONLINE:
https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/carquote

best,
Nick

*Automatic free entry for all quotes given upto midnight on Tuesday 31st August 2021.

***
*Customer feedback about club specialist Chris Knott*

_"Great staff, a big help and an excellent saving." Tony, Trustpilot

"I got mine insured through Chris Knott when I switched to my Mk4. Completely standard, no mods, they beat the best quote I could find online." alexp999, Focus ST Owners Club

"Well went with Chris Knott last year after getting a great quote. Renewal came round again so was expecting to have to move again to achieve a good price. Renewal quote came through from Chris Knott and had not gone up but stayed about the same. Found a cheaper alternate quote and they matched it without any trouble. So another year with Chris Knott. Great customer service." BMW Chaz, BimmerForums

"Excellent response and good price and cover. Thanks" Les, Trustpilot

"My family has been with Chris Knott for 20+ years. Over the past year Chris Knott's staff have been extremely helpful to me in having to change the various insurances we had following a change in my circumstances." Miss J Black, Trustpilot_

*Rated 'Excellent' on Trustpilot 4.8/5* - https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/chrisknott.co.uk


----------

